# All you skin loving Kindle 1 owners



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

3acp has skins up for you too 

http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, they have a lot of different kinds of skins!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice skins but their website is a little slow.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

this makes my day!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Nice skins but their website is a little slow.


It's almost easier to see their skins on their ebay site, I think - if you find your way to the area where you can see them all.

Here's the K2 (scroll down a ways):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kindle-2-vinyl-skin-skins-full-set-choose-your-design_W0QQitemZ250391085654QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250391085654&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

Don't know if they've got the K1 skins on ebay yet...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

K1 skin lovers beware when you go to their site - have your drool cloths handy and don't drip on your Kindle!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OMGoodness, I had to shut it down quick!!!  Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Their site is kind of slow but their skins rock! I had one of their skins on my netbook so I can vouch for them. They are high quality and like DecalGirl, come off with no mess or residue. I just ordered this one to go with my purple Roof of Heaven from Oberon:


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Great color choices.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh my. With over 200 choices, I could be here for hours trying to decide! 
I have 3 covers~ blue, saddle brown, and fern. I just may be able to find something that goes with all three.........Yay me! 
kjn


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Oh my. With over 200 choices, I could be here for hours trying to decide!
> I have 3 covers~ blue, saddle brown, and fern. I just may be able to find something that goes with all three.........Yay me!
> kjn


Unfortunately I'm not rich so I only have one Oberon, but you're right, you can find a skin to go with just about every color Oberon there is!  Their selection blows DecalGirl's away.  Happy shopping!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Unfortunately I'm not rich so I only have one Oberon, but you're right, you can find a skin to go with just about every color Oberon there is!  Their selection blows DecalGirl's away.  Happy shopping!


Oh, I'm not rich enough for 3 Oberons either! I wish.  1 Oberon-forest, & 2 M-edge, and one of them is the synthetic leather that was on sale for 19.99! (it looks & feels good though-you would never know!) 
kjn


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Oh, I'm not rich enough for 3 Oberons either! I wish.  1 Oberon-forest, & 2 M-edge, and one of them is the synthetic leather that was on sale for 19.99! (it looks & feels good though-you would never know!)
> kjn


Oh I know! My current cover is a synthetic leather M-Edge in Royal Blue. Love it but when I saw the purple Roof of Heaven I had to have it. Purple is just my color!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Oh I know! My current cover is a synthetic leather M-Edge in Royal Blue. Love it but when I saw the purple Roof of Heaven I had to have it. Purple is just my color!


I think that's the one I have! Love it.  It was a good bargain.......now we need to find a Borsa Bella bag for them........in time. Baby steps.....
kjn


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I looked!!! I just have to keep in mind i need a new laptop charger first.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't think I wanted a skin but I'm about to change my mind.

Thank you for the link - I think.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Their skins are great! Adds value and beauty to your kindle. Love its simple but very artistic skins. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow - they have some awesome ones... I do like my current skin, but so many of those are tempting. How can pne decide on just one?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, there are tons of them!  I love the the colors.  Hate the site's interface, though.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

They have some truly gorgeous covers.  Lots of masculine ones for all types of interest.  Saw some butterfly ones that would look great with the Oberon butterfly cover.  Some of the flower ones are so colorful, then there are lots with the oriental theme.  The skyline one is very tempting, even though I don't live in a city with a real skyline.......

I was able to move through them quickly by clicking Kindle 2, then centering the skin on my computer and just clicking the arrow button at the bottom.  Moved right through them.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

It seems they ship quickly too!  I ordered one for my K1 yesterday and it shipped today!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, what a selection!  I just wasted (actually, procrastinated) an hour of my house cleaning day choosing one.  I can't seem to figure out how to post a picture of the one I ordered so, you all will have to wait until I get it to see it!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Wow, what a selection! I just wasted (actually, procrastinated) an hour of my house cleaning day choosing one. I can't seem to figure out how to post a picture of the one I ordered so, you all will have to wait until I get it to see it!!!!!!!


Do a screenshot (usually done by pressing the FN and PRTSC keys at the same time). That's the only thing that works I think!


----------

